# Few pictures of my Python regius =)



## Atrax1207 (May 21, 2011)

Hi guys, I took few pics of my ball python Kundalini yesterday and thought I would share them with all of you.

Here are pics:

























































Look at that white :shock: So pretty!





Cheeky boy 





I hope you like him!  
Your comments are appreciated as always!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 21, 2011)

Aaaaawwww look at that face, my fav pic is the 5th one down with his tounge flicking out 
thanx for sharing


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 21, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Aaaaawwww look at that face, my fav pic is the 5th one down with his tounge flicking out
> thanx for sharing


 
I'm glad you liked my baby!  It was pure luck that I caught him flicking  I was so excited when I saw that I caught it! :lol:


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

I love their heads.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 21, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I love their heads.


Yes me too 
Thanks for checking my pics, it's appreciated!


----------



## Morfias (May 21, 2011)

Gorgeous breed the Ball but I thought we couldn't have them in oz ??


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 21, 2011)

Morfias said:


> Gorgeous breed the Ball but I thought we couldn't have them in oz ??


 
Unfortunately I'm not from Oz  I'm from Slovenia/Europe.


----------



## Morfias (May 21, 2011)

Ah !!! Lol lucky you then !! :-D


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 22, 2011)

Morfias said:


> Ah !!! Lol lucky you then !! :-D



No not lucky, I would rather live in Oz


----------



## mumofsnakelover (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful Looking snake


----------



## Trouble (May 22, 2011)

gorgeous ball python, mate  love his colouring!!
very envious. thanks for sharing


----------



## AirCooled (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for sharing.Also a different way to timestamp your pictures


----------



## pythrulz (May 22, 2011)

Nice shading and patterns like last head shot


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, I love him very much.  I've fed him yesterday and he grabbed that fuzzy sucker like a big boy, I was so happy! YAY!  And now he's chillin' in his hide poking only his head out of the entrance! lol



Deadpan said:


> Beautiful,thanks for sharing.Also a different way to timestamp your pictures


 Thanks! lol, yes it sure is different way of timestamping my pics! ;D
He loves to coil around my watch for some reason. 




pythrulz said:


> Nice shading and patterns like last head shot


He looks cheeky in that last head pic! haha


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey guys, my Ball Python has completed his shed yesterday! And it was all in one piece too!   Does that mean that my husbandry is OK? I'm so happy, no retained eye caps or anything like that.  
I have few pics of his first shed in my care:

















Thank you for taking your time to look at my pics! 
Comments are appreciated as always!


----------



## blakehose (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice! I really like it. The full shed shows that the Humidity within the enclosure is at a good level, so maintain what you're currently doing, as it's working!


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 1, 2011)

blakehose said:


> Nice! I really like it. The full shed shows that the Humidity within the enclosure is at a good level, so maintain what you're currently doing, as it's working!


 
Thank you very much!  I will keep up what I'm doing like you said! He's so pretty now!


----------

